# Claiming Paro



## JBMadrid (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,
Apologies if this issue has been covered elsewhere but I have a question about claiming paro.

I have been working for the last 5 and a half years in Madrid for the same company. Prior to that I was working for almost fifteen years non-stop in the UK. I understand I can use the benefits earned in the UK to help with my claim for Paro here in Spain. 

I also understand that the way the Spanish system works isnormally based on your last salary, but I understand the system allows you to claim the benefits based on your previous salary.

That for mean based on UK salaries would be a big differance! Almost double.

Does anyone know what the situation is and if that is true?

Also, does "despido procedente" affect you in any way other than the amount of indemnizacion you receive? 

Saludos
John


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Claiming paro in spain*



JBMadrid said:


> Hi all,
> Apologies if this issue has been covered elsewhere but I have a question about claiming paro.
> 
> I have been working for the last 5 and a half years in Madrid for the same company. Prior to that I was working for almost fifteen years non-stop in the UK. I understand I can use the benefits earned in the UK to help with my claim for Paro here in Spain.
> ...


I would also like to hear what is the precise situation, here. Fortunately, not for myself but for others.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

When I last claimed a couple of years ago, the rules were quite simple.
Firstly your UK contributions don't count esp. as you've been here for 5 years - they only count towards your pension.

If you have worked more than 11 months in the last 24(?) they will take your last six months nomina's before the Baja Involuntario (ie. if you quit no money) and work out an average. Then you will get about 70% of that average for 6 months, reducing to about 50% for the second six months and 460 euros for the final six months - then nada. This is subject to an upper payment limit of about 1100 euros a month and a lower limit of about 460

There are all sorts of add-ons for families etc. so go an see them. There is also a little calculator thingy on the government website that if you answer the questions gives you a fairly accurate idea of what your going to get.

One tip: make sure you start your claim (ie have the first interview - there are two) before the 15th of the month or you will lose out for that month.

The process is quite simple, go along to the office with your nomina's and termination papers and get in the correct queue. There is of course a simple little form to fill in 

Here is the page with the calculator https://sede.sepe.gob.es/dgsimulador/introSimulador.do


----------

